# Battery and Brake dash indicators on



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

My brother's GA16 200SX has two indicator lights lit on the bottom-right corner of his guage cluster. The battery light and the parking brake light stay on. He had this same thing happen to him about 4 months ago, and his car died a little while after the 2 lights came on. A shop recommened buying a new battery so he did, and his car was fine until the dash lights came on today. Anybody experience this before? The alternator seems to be a likely suspect but if this is wrong, any advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

for the ebrake, set the ebrake and while it is lifted with a large object see if you can remove anything in the way of its path, this happened to me with a quarter so i got 25 cent richer after this one.. sometimes objects fall down in the path... the alternator might be a problem but unhook the battery for a good 15 to 30 mins to reset the ecu and see if it comes back on, you might want to run to an auto shop to get your battery and altenator tested


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

it means your alternator is dead. or not charging as it is suppost o. i had the same thing happen to me in my se-r before, took it to the dealer i worked at, and the nissan tech told me that the alternator is dead. so check out your alternator and see if it is charging like it is suppost to.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

alternator, get a new one or test the voltage output to make sure, but do it before you are stuck on the side of the road


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replies. My bro picked up a new alternator for his 200 today. His car should be fine in a few days. We appreciate all the help! Have a good '04


----------

